# proftpd issue [Solved]

## bash-2.03

Hi.

Need an assistance with getting proftpd server up and running.

Actually its up, but i cant log into with anonymous account.

Heres is config:

cat /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf

```

ServerName "FtpServer" 

ServerType standalone 

DefaultServer on 

RequireValidShell off 

UseFtpUsers off 

AuthPAM off 

AuthPAMConfig ftp 

DirFakeMode 1 

SystemLog /var/log/proftpd.log 

Port 21 

Umask 022 

MaxInstances 30 

MaxClientsPerHost 2 

User ftp 

Group ftp 

TimeoutStalled 300 

TimeoutNoTransfer 20 

TimeoutLogin 20 

IdentLookups off 

UseReverseDNS off 

AllowRetrieveRestart on 

AllowStoreRestart on 

DelayEngine off 

DefaultRoot ~ 

<Global> 

RootLogin off 

</Global> 

<Anonymous /mnt/ftp> 

User ftp 

Group ftp 

UserAlias anonymous ftp 

MaxClients 20 "Sorry, max %m users -- try again later" 

DisplayLogin welcome.msg 

DisplayFirstChdir .message 

AnonRequirePassword off 

AllowOverwrite on 

<Limit LOGIN> 

AllowAll 

</Limit> 

<Limit WRITE> 

DenyAll 

</Limit> 

<Directory incoming/*> 

<Limit READ DELE MKD RMD XMKD XRMD> 

DenyAll 

</Limit> 

<Limit STOR CWD XCWD> 

AllowAll 

</Limit> 

</Directory> 

</Anonymous> 

```

ps faux

```
 

ftp 19956 0.0 0.3 7592 1392 ? Ss 18:15 0:00 proftpd: (accepting connections) 

```

Trying to connect:

```

NcFTP 3.1.9 (Mar 24, 2005) by Mike Gleason (http://www.NcFTP.com/contact/). 

Connecting to 192.168.4.19... 

ProFTPD 1.3.0 Server (FtpServer) [192.168.4.19] 

Unable to set anonymous privileges. 

Login incorrect. 

Sleeping 19 seconds.. 

```

cat /var/log/proftpd.log

```

.... ftp: Directory /mnt/ftp/ is not accessible. ...

```

Checking dir permissions with 'la -la /mnt/'

```

drwxr-xr-x  4 ftp  ftp  4096 Sep 3 20:19 ftp

```

Checking if user exist and correct

```

cat /etc/passwd | grep ftp

ftp:x:1004:50:added by portage for ftpbase:/mnt/ftp:/usr/sbin/nologin

```

Help me, pls, to figure out whats wrong.

thxLast edited by bash-2.03 on Wed Sep 06, 2006 8:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tokoloshe

Hi,

I copied your config file and it works just fine. I can login and retrieve data.

Could you post the output from commands: 

```
emerge -pv proftpd

proftpd -l
```

----------

## bash-2.03

 *tokoloshe wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I copied your config file and it works just fine. I can login and retrieve data.
> 
> Could you post the output from commands: 
> ...

 

emerge -pv proftpd:

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-ftp/proftpd-1.3.0-r1  USE="acl hardened -mysql ncurses pam shaper ssl tcpd -authfile -clamav -ifsession -ipv6 -ldap -noauthunix -opensslcrypt -postgres -radius -rewrite -sitemisc -softquota -vroot -xinetd" 0 kB
```

proftpd -l

```

Compiled-in modules:

  mod_core.c

  mod_xfer.c

  mod_auth_unix.c

  mod_auth_file.c

  mod_auth.c

  mod_ls.c

  mod_log.c

  mod_site.c

  mod_delay.c

  mod_ratio.c

  mod_readme.c

  mod_facl.c

  mod_auth_pam.c

  mod_shaper.c

  mod_tls.c

  mod_wrap.c

  mod_cap.c

  mod_ctrls.c

```

Hardened x86 profile with grsec+vserver patched kernel.

----------

## tokoloshe

hmm,  you've very similar USE flags to what I have. 

```
authfile ifsession mysql ncurses pam shaper ssl tcpd -acl -clamav -hardened -ipv6 -ldap -noauthunix -opensslcrypt -postgres -radius -rewrite -sitemisc -softquota -vroot -xinetd
```

The only situation in which I get the same error as you do, is when the ftp user doesn't have sufficient rights to read anonymous chroot directory but in your case it doesn't seem to be the problem.

You might want to try the following command:

```
proftpd -d 10 -n
```

and look for anything suspicious.

I'm afraid I can't help you anymore.

----------

## bash-2.03

 *tokoloshe wrote:*   

> hmm,  you've very similar USE flags to what I have. 
> 
> ```
> authfile ifsession mysql ncurses pam shaper ssl tcpd -acl -clamav -hardened -ipv6 -ldap -noauthunix -opensslcrypt -postgres -radius -rewrite -sitemisc -softquota -vroot -xinetd
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, thanks for try. Will do more debugging with "-d 10" and strace to figure out what exactly is wrong.

Update:

-d 10 brought one more speciality in logs:

```
FS: unable to retrieve ACL for '/mnt/ftp': Operation not supported
```

I removed acl flag from my USE and rebuilt proftpd. That did the trick. Works just fine.

----------

## gmarapet

I had the same problem. I just removed acl in my USE variable and reemerged proftpd. Now it's working fine for me.

--

Sorry for my English.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

thanks bash-2.03...i started working my ftp server using ur config file...i had the default one but i wanted  *Quote:*   

> AnonRequirePassword off 

 ..en u have it on ur post  :Very Happy: 

----------

